# SRRV question



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Is there a minimum amount of time I would have to stay in the Philippines on an SRRV? 

For example the corresponding program in Costa Rico requires a 120 day per year stay.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

To my knowledge there is no minimum time. Once you get your SRRV you have multiple exit/entry privileges for life, with exemptions from the travel tax if you've been in-country for 12 months or less. Basically you can come and go as you please.

I like it because I deal only with the PRA, I've never had to talk with anyone at the Bureau of Immigration or any other agency/organization. For those not on a 13a visa, it's a great visa option...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

A few more questions.

How long in country does it take to obtain an SRRV? How much can be done ahead of time on line? 

Does the criminal record check expire? That is does it have to be completed within 30,60,90,?? Days of applying?

Is an actual stamped original record check required or can one be obtained, certified etc and scanned and emailed in?

I am a Canadian working in another country and want to obtain Philippine residency so I can become a non resident for Canada tax purposes. After looking at a number of places I believe that a Philippine SRRV is my best way to go on this but would only be able to come to the Philippine for about 2 weeks and getting the actual original criminal record check may be a little difficult.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Manitoba said:


> A few more questions. How long in country does it take to obtain an SRRV? How much can be done ahead of time on line?


Mine took 23 days, ymmv... The PRA says they've done them in as little as 5 days, I doubt that as they told me to budget 30 days to receive mine. Since you will likely be here on a 29 day tourist visa to get this done, you might need to extend your visa and change your flight if things take longer than anticipated. Unless there is something wrong with your paperwork you should get the visa in a timely manner but it's best to be prepared and be flexible just in case...

I filled out the application and did as much of the legwork in my home country ahead of time as I could, and submitted it all electronically to the PRA marketer I was working with for both safekeeping and to check for errors/omissions. I availed the services of the woman in this  article , I suggest you read it and do the same. Working with an advocate from the PRA makes things _a lot_ easier.



Manitoba said:


> Does the criminal record check expire? That is does it have to be completed within 30,60,90,?? Days of applying?


I believe it's 6 months. For a US citizen look at the website for the Sheriffs Office in the county you live in, criminal record check letters are common. I did mine by mail, and received it in about 20 days all without leaving the house. 

Once you get the clearance from your Sheriffs office you need to set an appointment with the embassy here (I did it in Manila) so they can notarized it. After that it goes in your file along with the application to the Philippine NBI for final clearance. Again, your PRA marketer helps you with all of this, once you do the basic leg-work it's rather easy...

Since you are a Canadian citizen I can't help you with the clearance letter process as I'm unfamiliar with Canadian procedures and law. Once you get a clearance in hand, the process on the Philippine end should be the same however...



Manitoba said:


> Is an actual stamped original record check required or can one be obtained, certified etc and scanned and emailed in?


Mine was a 1 page letter on original Sheriffs Office letterhead stating I had no criminal background that was stamped by my embassy... Since you are dealing with the police/security bureaucracy of a foreign country and paperwork still is the rule here, its best to use original paper documents. It's been a few years since I got mine and things do (slowly) change here, best to ask your PRA marketer for up-to-date information and procedures...



Manitoba said:


> I am a Canadian working in another country and want to obtain Philippine residency so I can become a non resident for Canada tax purposes. After looking at a number of places I believe that a Philippine SRRV is my best way to go on this but would only be able to come to the Philippine for about 2 weeks and getting the actual original criminal record check may be a little difficult.


You will more than likely need more time than 2 weeks. You will be surrendering your passport to the PRA so once the administrative work is done they can put your lifetime visa stamp/page in your passport. Please work and coordinate with a PRA marketer adjusting your timeframe as necessary... 

Again, the criminal background letter can/should be done ahead of time and the clock doesn't start ticking until you have submitted a completed application with all the appropriate/notarized documents. At that point it should be around 3 weeks if all goes correctly...

If you have not resided in Canada for some time you might need to get the background check done from wherever you've been living recently. I've heard of folks that live here in the Philippines on extended tourist visas for more than a year, they get their criminal background check done from the local barangay captains office. 

Your PRA marketer will know the ins-and-outs of the process better than I and will be invaluable in your visa quest. The PRA pays these folks to help, its a free and invaluable resource to you as an applicant. Contact the lady in the article, she helped me through the process and was there for me every step of the way... Good luck!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> A few more questions.
> 
> How long in country does it take to obtain an SRRV? How much can be done ahead of time on line?
> 
> ...


Hi Manitoba,

I am an Aussie that has worked in many countries over the years including the Philippines, I paid tax on my incomes that were reportable and reported the tax I paid from non aligned countries. I also reported non taxed incomes from foreign countries and paid taxes accordingly.
I too am looking at the SRRV also but not to minimise tax but for semi retirement, even though I would hold a retirement residency visa in PH. I am still an Aussie national unless I renounce my citizenship, that would be 10 years living in PH. before I could do that. Whilst holding an SRRV and living there, any incomes derived by me in Australia and/or other countries that have tax treaties with my home country I am liable and responsible to report those incomes and have credit or pay tax to the A.T.O (like I.R.S in the States)
As said in another thread "if you make money you pay tax, the more tax you pay, the more money you are making". 
Reducing/minimising your tax liabilities is your right and goes without saying, I am interested to hear what you have in mind, keep us posted.

This is only how I see it from my situation, not up to speed with Canadian tax law. Perhaps you could talk to your accountant and a financial advisor for advise with regards to these issues.

BTW apart from 10 years living in PH. you also have to speak one of the recognised dialects fairly fluently to obtain permanent residency from my understanding. 

Cheers, Steve


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Manitoba,
> 
> I am an Aussie that has worked in many countries over the years including the Philippines, I paid tax on my incomes that were reportable and reported the tax I paid from non aligned countries. I also reported non taxed incomes from foreign countries and paid taxes accordingly.
> I too am looking at the SRRV also but not to minimise tax but for semi retirement, even though I would hold a retirement residency visa in PH. I am still an Aussie national unless I renounce my citizenship, that would be 10 years living in PH. before I could do that. Whilst holding an SRRV and living there, any incomes derived by me in Australia and/or other countries that have tax treaties with my home country I am liable and responsible to report those incomes and have credit or pay tax to the A.T.O (like I.R.S in the States)
> ...


There is also the SIRV that you could look at, depends on your circumstances.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have found some more details.

An *original* police record check is required. It must be fully certified etc. for use. It will expire 6 months.

The deposit (will be $US20k in my case) can be sent by SWIFT transfer to authorized bank prior to arrival in the Philippines. Again you have to show up within 6 months or the deposit is returned. No interest paid until the transfer is made.


They say as quick as 5 days but it appears that up to 20 business days are required.

They keep your passport the complete time, not sure what to use for ID while there. I think I will make sure I have photo copy complete with tourist stamp page before I go to PRA. Anyone know if the PRA issues something? A letter perhaps? Only other option will be my Canadian DL.


I am thinking I will plan my arrival for Sunday so I can get medical first thing Monday and then straight to the PRA to get things started. I will plan on staying around Makati until Friday and then play it by ear after that as to where I go. 

I will have to find temporary accommodations for my initial stay and search for final accommodations as well. I have some good Philipino friends and will ask if I can use their address initially for DL etc.

Right now I am thinking Cebu or nearby. That should be a good combination of big city conveniences and a slightly lower cost and aggravation factor than Manila.


----------

